# Harness



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

This is a great harness. Advertized as a safety harness for the car, but it can be used most other ways to. I just got mine today. It was easy to put it on Sheba and fit just right. I really like it.











http://www.petsolutions.com/C/


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I was going to get that brand. But I don't like the fleece. I wanted something breathable and that wouldn't make them too hot.

We decided to go with the Kurgo tru fit smart harness. I really like them. They have a clip in the front for walking, but we just clip the leads to the back where the seat belt attachment latches and use the front ring to hang their tag  

The harness itself is padded in the chest and well made IMO. It fits snug, but comfortably. This is the first harness I've been able to put on my boxers with out them walking weird and getting the death stare. They will even lie down and sleep with it on comfortably. 









This is the front ring that can be used to make it a front walking harness. I don't like front walking harnesses, so I put their tags on them.









I also like that the back has a place to clip the attachment hoop for the seatbelt, as well as being able to put the seatbelt right through the loop on the back of the harness.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I like that harness Makovach. Where did you get it?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

PunkyPug said:


> I like that harness Makovach. Where did you get it?


I got it from petsmart because they had an amazing deal with free shipping (they were $28 each, but I got them for $16 each because they were on sale and I got an extra 25% off because of their 25th anniversary sale).

they range from $20-$35 depending on where you get them. Amazon, ebay and the kurgo site have the best prices.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I tried a harness like that for Ruby, and it did not work out well for her at all. Being wrinkly, even when it wasnt tight, it looked really uncomfortable for her and she looked completely miserable. I think its more of a "big dog" harness. Glad you are happy with it


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

just recently bought the Kurgo for Scorch off of Amazon.
we got the zipline one so that he could roam back and forth in the back,
but I was really surprised at how long the seatbelt attachment went out from the seat.
if I had known that I might not have gotten the zipline...but oh well.
ours was $38 total, and came with the harness, zipline, seatbelt attachment, small hold, and baggie to put everything in when not in use.
I really like it, and the medium actually fits his barrel chest 
yaay to no fleece as well - this thick-maned pup wouldn't be able to stand it!


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

I will never try any other harness than the one I bought in 2004.

It is called the sensation harness.

I have one left and I use it on my 2 dogs that pull, the 80 lb Doberman mix and the 80 lb Brindle Pit Bull.

It makes walking them so easy!

I need to replace the one I have but it has lasted me a long, long, long time for that much weight.

My pit bull has a few rolls also, and it still works great on her.

I am going to google it to see what I find!


----------

